# Compaq Presario F700 webcam trouble



## doomspank (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a Presario F700 laptop. I've tried everything that I can think of and I simply can't get this webcam to work. It appears as though it were never installed(the computer doesn't even know it's there). I just got this laptop from a friend and they don't seem to have the original disks. Can I get some help?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If it is in Vista, try the drivers here:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...48233&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=2093#11318


----------



## doomspank (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I tried the only relavent-looking link on the page, YouCam(which I already had), and after downloading it a window popped up saying that no webcam device was found, as it had been doing everytime I had previously tried using the program.
Thanks for trying.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmmm... are you OK to do a system restore? I believe you can access recovery partition with F11 or F10 at startup (Compaq logo splash).


----------



## doomspank (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, well. I was hoping there was a way around that. Too bad.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

By any chance you checked Device Manager on the status of the camera? Check Device Manager if you get any yellow marks. Also... do you know any info what happened to the laptop as to why right now the camera is missing? There must be a story behind it... I think it has been opened and the cable connecting the camera to the motherboard must have been removed and not placed back properly... thus the missing camera. It could also be that the camera is a goner.


----------

